# The man purse...hmmmmm



## Aprill (Jan 9, 2008)

So I ask, yay or nay? I cant see my husband walking around with me carrying a man purse, but oh well!!


----------



## AprilRayne (Jan 9, 2008)

My hubby would look so silly, but Terrence pulls it off!! LOL


----------



## daer0n (Jan 9, 2008)

ROFL, i can't picture Tris wearing a purse, omg, just picturing it made me lmao!!


----------



## Manda (Jan 9, 2008)

NO. lol, get a wallet! What's he put in there, his chapstick?? condoms??


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 9, 2008)

Hmmm its a gray area for me. It sure doesnt look bad on the guy in the pic but I dont know how I'd feel about my bf carrying one LMFAO


----------



## joybelle (Jan 9, 2008)

My gay first cousin/best friend carries a man bag. All my gay friends carry them. So, my boyfriend wouldn't carry one. lol


----------



## Nox (Jan 9, 2008)

That's not a purse, it's a... *ahem* _satchel_. LOL, most men would flip out if you called their bag a purse. I noticed a lot of men in France carried pur.... uhh, satchels. Maybe it was in vouge at the time I was there (1998).


----------



## Anna (Jan 10, 2008)

jeffrey needs one...


----------



## KellyB (Jan 10, 2008)

Personally, I don't like them at all. Keep in mind that I live in a redneck town with bubba trucks and hunting dogs. I was getting a mental pic of my "friend" wearing one of those.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jan 10, 2008)

lmao.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 10, 2008)

Lmao too funny.. My boyfriend would refuse even to look at it let alone wear it lol


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't think he looks bad with it, but I think the average guy would look awkward.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't think so!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 10, 2008)

I think some men can pull it off, but most just look foolish. My bf carries a large messenger style tote bag if he needs to take stuff with us, otherwise he crams it all in his pockets. Isn't that why women carry bags? because we don't have pockets in our clothes?


----------



## Nick007 (Jan 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SimplyElegant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't think he looks bad with it, but I think the average guy would look awkward. EXACTLY!


----------



## Bexy (Jan 10, 2008)

I could not see my dh with one.


----------



## Karren (Jan 10, 2008)

Don't look at me!!! I think they are ugly as hell and wouldn't be caught dead with one of those in guy mode!!

If guys want to have a purse then buck-up and get a real purse... And while your at it get some matching heels and a pretty dress... Hahaha

Damn fashion designers are going to keep femming up male clothing to the point where they are going to ruin my hobby!! Hard to crossdress when everyones wearing the same things!!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 10, 2008)

the sport brands make some very useful, i have one from Quicksilver. i say yes, there's a limit to what you can put in your jeans pockets. and i'd prefer my man carrying a bag, so i can put my hands in his pockets





rosie : lol ! well, i do carry my cellphone and my lipbalms in my pockets, but it's just i need so much stuff, like a minihouse, that it wouldn't fit in my pockets. i just need bigger ones



.


----------



## cyberfemme (Jan 10, 2008)

I remember first seeing them in 70's, LOL, mostly by Europeans and South Americans.

Well with the amount of today's gadgets and credit cards and what-not to carry I guess a 'purse' would make sense. But definitely not for all men!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Don't look at me!!! I think they are ugly as hell and wouldn't be caught dead with one of those in guy mode!! 
If guys want to have a purse then buck-up and get a real purse... And while your at it get some matching heels and a pretty dress... Hahaha

Damn fashion designers are going to keep femming up male clothing to the point where they are going to ruin my hobby!! Hard to crossdress when everyones wearing the same things!!





Hehe, I agree!


----------



## BabyDollBeauty (Jan 10, 2008)

it looks strange on MOST men ..sooo nay! xoxo


----------



## susie evans (Jan 11, 2008)

i agree with karren get a real purse you can carry a lot more stuff in it


----------



## speedy (Jan 11, 2008)

My SO and a lot of our male friends carry man bags. They have more masculine ones than the one in the picture though, and they look pretty good. I like it cause it saves me having to cart around all SO's stuff.


----------



## Anthea (Jan 12, 2008)

It doesn't look right to me somehow. I have seen men carry bags with a wrist strap.


----------



## Karren (Jan 12, 2008)

I rate Man Purses right up there with Manties.. Panties for men.. Hahaha


----------



## farris2 (Jan 13, 2008)

It is teeny


----------



## monniej (Jan 14, 2008)

my hubby really isn't the man bag type!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh Lord--just give up!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dentaldee (Jan 15, 2008)

Bruce won't ever were a fag bag......so I highly doubt he'd carry a purse!!

that's why modern pants and jackets have so many pockets.


----------



## KristinB (Jan 15, 2008)

That would be a nay. Now if he had a full-sized messenger bag that would be a yay.


----------



## Darla (Feb 3, 2008)

i had a camera bag that looked a little too much like a purse. ditched that one. my daughter gave me incredible grief!


----------



## inertia (Feb 3, 2008)

Bags for men are really popular here in Tokyo. You can get stylish bags at most trendy young men's stores. My S.O. doesn't carry one (he's American and doesn't believe in it) but I wish he would. His pockets are always bulging with assorted electronic gadgets which are heavier than they look, and it's stretching the fabric and spoiling the lines on his nice jackets.


----------



## beautyforashes (Feb 3, 2008)

Me Either...i Guess That's Why I Love The Thug Gentlemen!


----------

